# Japanese X-Trail Accessories



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

*Brakes*​
*Sheui Ganlock Brake Pads Special*









*Shuei Ganlock Stainless Steel Brake Lines*









*Bumper*​
*Elford Front Bumper C4-FB1 FRP*









*Jaos Front Bumper Aura FRP*









*Jaos Front Bumper Aura FRP*









*Jaos Rear Bumper Aura FRP*









*Rinei Front Bumper W-FB1 FRP*









*Exhaust*​
*Aiba Works Xerex Exhaust Canister (QR20DE/SR20VET)*









*Jaos Battlez Type-RS Exhaust Canister (QR20DE/SR20VET)*









*Elford C4 Exhaust Canister*









*Suxon Exhaust Canister (SR20VET)*









*Suxon Dual Exhaust Tip (SR20VET)*


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

*Exterior*​
*EGR Side Window Vents*









*Sun Automotive Trailer Hitch System (Black/White/Silver/Red/Blue/Green)*









*Eyelid*​
*Jaos Eyelid Aura Type-A*









*Jaos Eyelid Aura Type-B*









*Fender Flare*​
*Elford Fender Flare C4-0F1 FRP*









*Rinei Fender Flare W-0F1 FRP*


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

*Grille*​
*Jaos Grille*









*Jaos Grille Aura FRP*









*Motorage Grille MO-FG1*









*Motorage Grille MO-SG*









*Hood*​
*Motorage Hood Insert MO-AD1 FRP*









*Intake*​
*Takano Cyclone 2 Induction Spacer (QR20DE)*


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

*Nerf Bars*​
*Aiba Works Nerf Bars AIB-SB1*









*Aiba Works Nerf Bars XT-02*









*Jaos Nerf Bars*









*Sideskirt*​
*Jaos Sideskirt Aura FRP*









*Skid Plate*​
*Elford Front Skid Plate C4-SPAD1*









*Motorage Front Skid Plate MO-AG1*









*Jaos Rear Skid Plate*









*Motorage Under Skid Plate MO-TG11*


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

*Spoiler*​
*Elford Rear Spoiler C4-RW1 FRP*









*Jaos Rear Spoiler Aura RW-1 FRP*









*Motorage Rear Spoiler M0-RS1 FRP*









*Steel Bumper/Push Bar*​
*Aiba Works Front Bumper Type-A*









*Aiba Works Front Bumper Type-B*









*IPF Push Bar RB9*









*IPF Push Bar Type 3*









*Jaos Front Bumper*









*Jaos Push Bar*









*Jaos Push Bar LS*









*Motorage Front Bumper MO-FSB*









*Suspension*​
*Elford Springs*









*Jaos Battlez SUS Type DTi Springs (35mm)*









*Motorage Terra Springs (30mm)*









* Motorage Terra Suspension Kit (30mm)*









*Rinei Foxvert Springs (25mm)*









I will keep updating during the week


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Prices - Ordering*

Hey.. great stuff!!! What are the prices and do the ship worldwide and at what cost!!

Stephen


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice to see more stuff showing up for the XTy :thumbup:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Stephen, the company which handles most of the sales of these products (if not all) is Shuei. I contacted them a while back and they are willing to ship to the United States and their staff speaks/writes in EngRish. Only problem is that the company is located in Japan so shipping will most certainly be high.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Does anyone know why I can't edit my own posts?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Does anyone know why I can't edit my own posts?


Hi Terranismo,

I posted exactly the same question the forum support guys and they replied to me saying that the "edit" function is only available to us at the time of posting, once you click out of the thread this function is disabled.

I'm not sure I entirely agree with this approach, as there are times where you need to go back and edit the post for example to update broken or old links that you posted which no longer function. It'll be good to have it back.

Secondly: Mate you shouldn't have posted all the Japanese goodies, now am gonna keep dreaming about them  especially the stainless steel exhaust!

Good pics though, but I bet the prices are even better


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Thx for the info Jalal I'm searching for more items as we speak so keep on checking the thread for more Exy treats :thumbup:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The following items are sold/carried by Elford in Japan.

*Bumper*​
*Elford Front Bumper FRP*









*Exhaust*​
*Elford Exhaust Canister Jasma (QR20DE)*









*Elford Exhaust Canister Jasma SR (SR20VET)*









*Eyelid*​
*Elford Eyelid FRP*









*Fender Flare*​
*Elford Fender Flare Type 1 FRP*









*Elford Fender Flare Type 2 FRP*









*Grille*​
*Elford Grille Type 1*









*Elford Grille Type 2*









*Elford Grille Type 3*









*Skid Plate*​
*Elford Front Skid Plate*









*Elford Rear Skid Plate*









*Spoiler*​
*Elford Rear Spoiler FRP*









*Suspension*​
*Elford Springs (1.5 inches)*


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Terranismo,

I understand this is an old thread, but I can't seem to find the skid plates listed. Any ideas on the stockists, details etc. Thanks mate.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Pictures*



bas said:


> Terranismo,
> 
> I understand this is an old thread, but I can't seem to find the skid plates listed. Any ideas on the stockists, details etc. Thanks mate.


Also, the pictures are no longer showing - - can you re-post - - THANKS


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

It seems the site changed it's pics to a new server. Here are the links to the products offered by Shuei for the X-Trail:

::: SHUEI INDEX :::

By the way this is their shop X-Trail:


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

now y cant they be available in canada?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Or anywhere else for that matter


----------



## skaal2 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Can anyone tell me where to get xtrail nerf bars*

Can anyone tell me where i can get nerf bars for a 2006 nissan xtrail or can the bars from any other nissan work on the xtrail?


----------



## skaal2 (Feb 19, 2008)

Can you tell me where to get nerf bars for 2006 nissan xtrail. I am in the caribbean.Do you know if i can get in the USA?


----------

